
CHP uses Autopilot to stop a Tesla Model 3 with a sleeping driver at the wheel - radley
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-tesla-driver-asleep-20181202-story.html
======
Gibbon1
On one hand guy was drunk and asleep at the wheel going 70 mph.

On the other, didn't crash into anything and kill himself or worse someone
else.

